# Ziptech, Link-Zip etc Jacket/Pant Interface



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

get some volcom gear


----------



## digdisha (Nov 17, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> get some volcom gear


Well if I knew that before I got a new Jacket I might have. The Jacket is great though and some Burton stuff has the Link-Zip but they had to discontinue last year cause of the Volcom patent. I'm hoping someone can sell me a powder skirt that will fit zip into my jacket and zip into the pants too. I don't care what brand or how old as long as it fits. :dunno:


----------



## MUTCHYMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

question for you since you own this jacket: I am looking to get one but I keep seeing that a helmet won't fit under the hood. Can you shed some light on this situation? Thanks.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

MUTCHYMAN said:


> question for you since you own this jacket: I am looking to get one but I keep seeing that a helmet won't fit under the hood. Can you shed some light on this situation? Thanks.


my volcom jacket has plenty of room for my xxxL helmet under the hood :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## MUTCHYMAN (Jan 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> my volcom jacket has plenty of room for my xxxL helmet under the hood :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


Guess I should have specified which jacket; I was looking in regards to the Burton Cyclic. I can pick one up for ~80 bucks right now, which would be a great deal. Just need to have a helmet under the hood :-\


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Your best bet is to find a tailor to sew in a zipper, I did it to mine. Pretty simple really.


----------



## digdisha (Nov 17, 2011)

MUTCHYMAN said:


> question for you since you own this jacket: I am looking to get one but I keep seeing that a helmet won't fit under the hood. Can you shed some light on this situation? Thanks.


I'll check for you and let you know


----------



## digdisha (Nov 17, 2011)

MUTCHYMAN said:


> question for you since you own this jacket: I am looking to get one but I keep seeing that a helmet won't fit under the hood. Can you shed some light on this situation? Thanks.


My Helmet fits pretty good. If anything it is the extra height that is the issue not really the width. Given the choice I would have a little more room when looking around (turning/tilting my head) but it's such a good jacket I'll put up with it.

Can't comment on the Volcom gear. I'm sure some of it is good too.


----------



## digdisha (Nov 17, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> Your best bet is to find a tailor to sew in a zipper, I did it to mine. Pretty simple really.


Thanks Jenzo - I'll look into it. Might try find one in a store I can copy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

digdisha said:


> Thanks Jenzo - I'll look into it. Might try find one in a store I can copy.


funny i didnt even think of this, cuz my mom is just WAITING for me to ask her to sew some shit. maybe you know someone like this :thumbsup:


----------

